# Fish with Red ear slider



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

has anyone had success keeping fish with their pet red ear slider (or any turtle) and if so, what kinds of fish have a good chance of surviving in such an environment??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

when the turtles are small they may leave big fish alone but they will be a little nippy
and bigger turtles see fish as food


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah its very unlikely they won't eat anything you try and keep with them, even if they can't kill it they will probably nip and harrass it to death.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I kept 2 plecos, 6 giant danios and 2 platys with 3 red eared sliders and they never got eaten, when I added the fish they tried to but couldnt catch them and soon gave up trying and lived all together for over a year until I gave the sliders to a friend. the sliders were about 6 inches.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> I kept 2 plecos, 6 giant danios and 2 platys with 3 red eared sliders and they never got eaten, when I added the fish they tried to but couldnt catch them and soon gave up trying and lived all together for over a year until I gave the sliders to a friend. the sliders were about 6 inches.


 well that showed me.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> QUOTE (rbp75 @ Aug 13 2004, 10:46 PM)
> I kept 2 plecos, 6 giant danios and 2 platys with 3 red eared sliders and they never got eaten, when I added the fish they tried to but couldnt catch them and soon gave up trying and lived all together for over a year until I gave the sliders to a friend. the sliders were about 6 inches.
> 
> well that showed me.


What does that mean?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it means you proved me wrong and shut me up.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> it means you proved me wrong and shut me up.


I wouoldnt say I proved you wrong nor tried to, I gave my experience with them, thats not to say they wouldnt eat or nip and harass other fish. probably more often than not would try to especially if the turts are the established inhabitants of the tank. much like keeping p's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> > it means you proved me wrong and shut me up.
> 
> 
> I wouoldnt say I proved you wrong nor tried to, I gave my experience with them, thats not to say they wouldnt eat or nip and harass other fish. probably more often than not would try to especially if the turts are the established inhabitants of the tank. much like keeping p's










thats true

but its worth a try 
but under most circumstances it wont happen


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

my red eared sliders eat all fish i put in their tank...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

when my reds were babies i kept them with 3 cherry barbs... it worked good. then i made the mistake of put them with my baby p's lol


----------

